# Raster to Vector



## yassine-maroc (12 يوليو 2006)

Acme TraceART 3.8 (Raster to Vector) 
================ 
Author Abraxas 


TraceART is a professional raster to vector conversion program (Vectorizer) released by us. TraceART can let 
you quickly convert uneditable scanned paper drawings into accurate vector files for editing in any CAD program. 
It saves the converted file as an industry standard DXF file (Data Exchange Format) that can be read by any CAD program that supports this format. TraceART is a direct replacement for traditional tracing and digitizing, releases 
you from tiring work. 

Main Features Of Acme TraceART:----------------------- 
Acme TraceART provides professional and fast transform functions from raster drawing into vector format; it can 
be used in various engineering drawings including architectural, mechanical, geological, GIS, electrical drawings etc. 
Supports various common raster file formats,such as BMP,TIFF,TGA,JPEG...; 
Output vector formats support many file types, such as DXF, WMF, EPS, HP-GL(.PLT), SVG, EPS,CGM and PDF; 
Support the batch process mode of many raster files; 
Has unique prompt preview parameter settings function; 
Convenient display control to raster and vector results; 
Can read in DXF file format, display and transfer its saving mode; 
Can directly scan drawings in software; 
Supports centerline, outline and filling mode. 
Supports width recognition of line; 
Supports noise filter and image rectification of vector image; 
Has preset recognition parameters for engineering and relief drawings; 
Easy in use.) 
================ 
Author Abraxas 

TraceART is a professional raster to vector conversion program (Vectorizer) released by us. TraceART can let 
you quickly convert uneditable scanned paper drawings into accurate vector files for editing in any CAD program. 
It saves the converted file as an industry standard DXF file (Data Exchange Format) that can be read by any CAD program that supports this format. TraceART is a direct replacement for traditional tracing and digitizing, releases 
you from tiring work. 

Main Features Of Acme TraceART:----------------------- 
Acme TraceART provides professional and fast transform functions from raster drawing into vector format; it can 
be used in various engineering drawings including architectural, mechanical, geological, GIS, electrical drawings etc. 
Supports various common raster file formats,such as BMP,TIFF,TGA,JPEG...; 
Output vector formats support many file types, such as DXF, WMF, EPS, HP-GL(.PLT), SVG, EPS,CGM and PDF; 
Support the batch process mode of many raster files; 
Has unique prompt preview parameter settings function; 
Convenient display control to raster and vector results; 
Can read in DXF file format, display and transfer its saving mode; 
Can directly scan drawings in software; 
Supports centerline, outline and filling mode. 
Supports width recognition of line; 
Supports noise filter and image rectification of vector image; 
Has preset recognition parameters for engineering and relief drawings; 
Easy in use


> Password
> h57247rt


.


----------

